# Italian volcano lemon juice?



## calvin (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone use this instead of realemon? Thoughts?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## roger80465 (Mar 31, 2014)

I used it on my first batch of SP. I later learned that the Italian juice is not buffered for PH so my SP was EXTREMELY acidic. Unfortunately, I also back sweetened with pomegranate/cranberry concentrate and that added more acidity. It was undrinkable by itself because it would almost eat the enamel off your teeth. Made a good sangria though. So, bottom line, if you use the Italian juice, be ready to check PH and make adjustments.


----------



## GreginND (Mar 31, 2014)

Hmm, I used it in my blueberry SP and it turned out great.


----------



## calvin (Mar 31, 2014)

Ended up starting the recipe. I made a 6 gallon batch. I only had to use 33 oz of the volcano the rest realemon. The Italian volcano ingredients says : lemon juice

The realemon has all kinds of other crap in it. 

I'll report how it goes if anyone is interested. Although I won't have anything to compare it to because I've never tried skeeter pee before. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## kevinlfifer (Apr 1, 2014)

I've used the stuff from Dollar tree, and I cant tell the difference. I serve with a wedge of lime.


----------

